# Stolen silicone masks



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure if this goes here but a local Texas pro haunt had its custom silicone masks stolen.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/video/9413512-thieves-hit-north-texas-haunted-house/


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of masks.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I would bet an inside job. The masks were stolen but the majority of the costumes left. They knew what was valuable and what wasn't. Most props in a haunt are much more expensive than masks as well, but they went for the expensive one of a kind masks and the silicone masks. Someone knew what they wanted. 

I hope they can find the thieves and get their gear back, but highly unlikely. Sad for the haunt and owners. Hopefully they still have a great year.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I just wanted to post this so none of us ended up buying stolen goods.
It does suck and I agree an inside job probably.


----------

